# What’s your political leaning?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Which way is your political leaning?

I don't want to start any fights here. I just have my theories. We need to keep this clean and calm. 
We do a good job here of maintain civility, lets keep it that way.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Voted "right". 

Two votes so far. One "right" and one "far right".

This must mean the thread starter voted "far right". 

And they say I'm not the brightest bulb on the string!:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I see potentially grave things for this thread :smt166 :smt166 :smt166 :smt166 :smt166


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Don't like National Dem's or Rep's I believe that all should be ousted for violating the oath of office. Yes they swear to obey and uphold the Consistution. I don't believe that many if any check to see if the laws they pass fit within the Consistution.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I see potentially grave things for this thread smt115 :smt115 :smt115 :smt115


That's ok, I have me gun ready, bring em on!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There's none of them in Washington that beleive in the Consistution, let alone try to follow it. Can you name one that does? I can't. Their all a bunch of socialist elites. I don't know what else to call them. They sure don't care about America.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Ok, you far right guys... What militia group are you in?

:smt046 :smt046 :smt042


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

none except as stated in the Consistution and the Bill of Rights


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I consider most all politicians, no matter what their party, to be scum. Having said that, I always vote for the party that I feel will screw me the least, on the national level that tends to be Republicans.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> Ok, you far right guys... What militia group are you in?
> 
> :smt046 :smt046 :smt042


Denny,Don't ask,don't tell:smt1099 Randall


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I see potentially grave things for this thread :smt166 :smt166 :smt166 :smt166 :smt166


I agree with that which is why I prefaced my poll with the statement of trying to keep it civil. If it gets out of control please pull the post Shipwreck. One reason I'm here more than other forums is the civility of those here. I don't always get that the other forums.

Yes Captain Crunch, I'm far right. That doesn't mean I'm a take over the government type. I just feel that sometimes the right compromises to much to the left (often out of the fear of political correctness) and I don't like it. I am also a born again Christian so that usually automatically puts me far right. Okay by me. Better right than wrong.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

> Yes Captain Crunch, I'm far right. That doesn't mean I'm a take over the government type. I just feel that sometimes the right compromises to much to the left (often out of the fear of political correctness) and I don't like it. I am also a born again Christian so that usually automatically puts me far right. Okay by me. Better right than wrong.


Don't have much of a sense of humor tho, do you? Subtle humor, that's all I was trying to convey (Hence the smiley). No need to explain your beliefs. I wasn't asking.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> Don't have much of a sense of humor tho, do you? Subtle humor, that's all I was trying to convey (Hence the smiley). No need to explain your beliefs. I wasn't asking.


The bad thing about these forums is it doesn't show inflections or emotions. I didn't take it wrong nor do I have a bad sense of humor.:mrgreen: I laugh at myself all the time. ha, ha.:smt082 I was going to post where I fit in but failed to do so so thought I'd just take care of it then. No hurt feelings here.

The reason I went more into why I am why I am is because Denny Crane said, "Ok, you far right guys... What militia group are you in?" and I want to be sure ya all don't think I am one of those militia guys... yet.:mrgreen:

Unless we are in such times that action is needed as Thomas Jefferson said,

_"God forbid we should ever be twenty years without such a rebellion. The people cannot be all, and always, well informed. The part which is wrong will be discontented, in proportion to the importance of the facts they misconceive. If they remain quiet under such misconceptions, it is lethargy, the forerunner of death to the public liberty.... And what country can preserve its liberties, if its rulers are not warned from time to time, that this people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms. The remedy is to set them right as to the facts, pardon and pacify them. What signify a few lives lost in a century or two? The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time, with the blood of patriots and tyrants. It is its natural manure."_


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I never really tagged myself as being right or left. I have my beliefs and that's that. Heck, I don't even fully understand what's left and what's right. What happens if you believe in some left stuff and some right stuff? What if it's a 60-40 split? 70-30? 80-20? <shrug>

I generally stay away from politics and religion.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I never really tagged myself as being right or left. I have my beliefs and that's that. Heck, I don't even fully understand what's left and what's right. What happens if you believe in some left stuff and some right stuff? What if it's a 60-40 split? 70-30? 80-20? <shrug>
> 
> I generally stay away from politics and religion.


Read the Consistution if it is not directly listed there or the Bill of Rights the gov't don't belong.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Read the Consistution if it is not directly listed there or the Bill of Rights the gov't don't belong.


I agree. I define myself as a Conservative Christian Libertarian. If the government was run as the original framers intended we would have much less government (and taxes- 0 % if done as framers intended) than we have now and far more freedoms. Sadly, both parties are guilty of excessive legislation.


----------



## Bigbadaboom (Oct 23, 2006)

> Conservative Christian Libertarian


That's me to a tee.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> Ok, you far right guys... What militia group are you in?
> 
> :smt046 :smt046 :smt042


Only if HILLERY gets in 2008!:smt011


----------

